# Quick cat help needed



## coloredred (18 March 2013)

My dad just called to tell me that one of my cats seems unwell. She's been her usual self but now she's shivering, keeps asking to go out or is lying in random places like the middle of the kitchen floor and won't even eat any cheese offered to her (her favourite treat).

I'm taking her to the vet tomorrow afternoon but any suggestions as to what could be the problem are more than welcome. She lives mostly inside but spends a few hours out a day. She's not a hunter at all, doesn't seem to know how! She's been on the same cat food for years. The only thing she's eaten different is a tiny bit of boiled egg today. My other cat loves it so thought I'd try her with a bit but as she can be sensitive I didn't give her much. Could it be a reaction to that? Usually when food doesn't agree with her it just comes back up but as far as I'm aware she hasn't vomited after eating it. I've told my dad to keep her inside even though she's asking to go out and to keep her warm. Don't really know what else to do


----------



## Moomin1 (18 March 2013)

Has he felt her nose?  I think it sounds as if she has a high temp.  I would def be keeping a very close eye on her tonight though.

Is she eating at all?


----------



## kateo (18 March 2013)

Have you phoned the emergency vet? They might be able to give you some advice.


----------



## coloredred (18 March 2013)

The last time I saw her eat was lunch time, I haven't been at home this evening but I'm guessing she hasn't eaten any dinner as she was asleep when I left the house this evening. 

I'll get him to check her nose, what would he be looking for? 

Emergency vet is a good idea.

Thank you.


----------



## gracey (18 March 2013)

I had this with my cat last year, i spent a night worrying and sitting with him, i rang the emergency vet, and really all she said is to keep any eye on him, and try and tempt him with food, one thing she said was to heat any of the food, so he could smell it .. i tried his cat food and it stunk the microwave out .. but it was the first bit of interest he had shown .. then i found chicken and warmed that through .. he only ate a tiny bit, and spent the night snuggled up with us .. never did find out what was wrong with him, he was right as rain the following morning ..   .. good luck with your cat, its awful worrying. xxx


----------



## coloredred (18 March 2013)

Thank you gracey, it comforting to know that your cat was back to normal in the morning, hope mine is too.


----------



## Moomin1 (18 March 2013)

coloredred said:



			The last time I saw her eat was lunch time, I haven't been at home this evening but I'm guessing she hasn't eaten any dinner as she was asleep when I left the house this evening. 

I'll get him to check her nose, what would he be looking for? 

Emergency vet is a good idea.

Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Just to check if her nose feels hot to touch, which would indicate a high temp.  If she ate earlier on, and is bright and active still, then I would just monitor her overnight, but I would be watching out for any deterioration or signs of poisoning in particular.  Things like scratching excessively at the carpet, or head hanging over the water bowl are signs of serious problems, so just keep an eye out for them.   

Keep us posted, and hope everything turns out to be nothing at all!


----------



## gracey (18 March 2013)

please let us know .. will be thinking of you and your cat .. xx


----------



## abitodd (18 March 2013)

While he is checking the nose ask him to have a general and gentle feel for any bruising etc. The shivering could be shock from some trauma(run in with dog,car,air pellet...sorry all these things can happen.)He could also check claws for scuffing. If they are surprisingly blunt this could also indicate a run in with a car.
I would be at the vets ASAP from your description(but then I am a panicker!)
If she is not eating or drinking try and get some fluids into her. Frozen prawns are useful,once defrosted you can squeeze the excess water into the side of the cat's mouth and the slightly fishy taste will often create interest in eating.
Keep us posted. Thinking of you.


----------



## coloredred (19 March 2013)

Thank you for the replies everyone, she's back to her normal self today. Begging for food and shouting at me when I don't give in!


----------



## abitodd (19 March 2013)

Great news. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## gracey (19 March 2013)

oh that's fab news .. am so happy for you .. its scary when they get sick!


----------

